# iframe inhalt per javascript aktualisieren



## bergamo (28. November 2003)

hallo,

ich möchte per javascript den inhalt eines iframes aktualisieren.
Mit document.getElementById("iframename").location.reload() funktioniert es nicht.

gruss


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. November 2003)

Hallo,

geht genauso wie in deiner ersten Frage:

```
window.parent['FrameName'].location.reload();
```
du kommst über die ID nicht in das Document das im Frame geladen wurde...

bye


----------

